# New Guy



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi! I'm Charlie, almost 70, and haven't shot any archery in almost 14 years. When I did, it was inside at 20 yards and always by myself. Lost interest since I didn't have anyone to shoot with... Update: Found a club in Fort Myers, so I'd like to try again. I bought a used 70# bow on eBay and couldn't even draw 60#, so it was quickly sold! Found a 60#, but I need new cams. A friend from the club told me to take a look here to make a purchase of Hoyt Prevail #1 (26-28") X3 cams, but I require 20 posts to even look. Thanks for listening to my ramblings. Charlie


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

What are your plans- hunting or target? If target you could settle for less than 60#, be more comfortable drawing it and still fling arrows well down range to 70M if you want to. Maybe some good compounds on ebay or at your local proshop/range. Ask around people are always moving stuff to make way for new stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Target! Everyone at the club says the same time...50# is all I need. It's me! I shot a 70# bow before and would like to get to 60#, now that I'm old...and 50# bows are harder to find. Thanks! Charlie


----------



## NC mark (Nov 17, 2019)

Would you ever consider a recurve? I'm 66 I took up the sport again after 35 yr absence.
I'm shooting an olympic recurve 25# at full draw. Far less initial cash output and you can buy heavier or lighter limbs very reasonably priced
Mark
So


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

NC mark said:


> Would you ever consider a recurve? I'm 66 I took up the sport again after 35 yr absence.
> I'm shooting an olympic recurve 25# at full draw. Far less initial cash output and you can buy heavier or lighter limbs very reasonably priced
> Mark
> So


Thanks Mark, but I'm just getting started back into compounds. One step at a time at my age. Thanks again!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

If just getting back after 35 years of being absent I would start at 50# or less till you get some practice under your belt & also that way you might not end up having problems getting hurt after such a long lay off. Bows of this day you don't need to be so muncho to shoot archery.
Looks like you have enough posts for the classifieds & should be able to find some 50# bows with out much problem. Welcome back!


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

A 50# bow will do anything an older 60# bow will and do it with an easier, smoother draw.


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

skip5515 said:


> If just getting back after 35 years of being absent I would start at 50# or less till you get some practice under your belt & also that way you might not end up having problems getting hurt after such a long lay off. Bows of this day you don't need to be so muncho to shoot archery.
> Looks like you have enough posts for the classifieds & should be able to find some 50# bows with out much problem. Welcome back!


Thank you, 50# would have been better and "only" a 13 year hiatus. I got a nice deal on a 60# Reckoning 38, but because of the holidays, I still need to get it setup. Wanted the Reckoning more than I wanted a 50# bow...


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

1canvas said:


> A 50# bow will do anything an older 60# bow will and do it with an easier, smoother draw.


Thank you...a 50# would have been better, but are harder to find. Will get my Reckoning 38 setup with low let-off comfort mods at about 53# to start.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Just got back in myself. I turned 69 on Dec 16 and am having a lot of fun with my 30# Sage. Easy and smooth. Trying it improve my strength and stamina. 

Have fun.


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

bltefft said:


> Just got back in myself. I turned 69 on Dec 16 and am having a lot of fun with my 30# Sage. Easy and smooth. Trying it improve my strength and stamina.
> 
> Have fun.


Thank you. Welcome back and continue to have fun, too.


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

This is an old thread so no one is probably watching. I'm a 76 year old newbie. First bow was a 55# compound bought at a yard sale 3 years ago. I couldn't pull it. A few years later some guys at my gun club got me interested in archery and I bought a new Diamond SB-1 at their recommendation. Did the set up myself using You Tube except for installing the peep. Having lots of fun at 32# with an 8# hold. Tennis is my #1 sport and I'm not willing to risk shoulder problems. I might edge up a bit but not much. Strictly recreation for me but I can shoot in my back yard and the local club in Daytona Beach so I shoot 3-4X/week


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Baywaters said:


> Welcome


Thank you!


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

poosu said:


> This is an old thread so no one is probably watching. I'm a 76 year old newbie. First bow was a 55# compound bought at a yard sale 3 years ago. I couldn't pull it. A few years later some guys at my gun club got me interested in archery and I bought a new Diamond SB-1 at their recommendation. Did the set up myself using You Tube except for installing the peep. Having lots of fun at 32# with an 8# hold. Tennis is my #1 sport and I'm not willing to risk shoulder problems. I might edge up a bit but not much. Strictly recreation for me but I can shoot in my back yard and the local club in Daytona Beach so I shoot 3-4X/week


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the inspiration! Keep having fun. You're fortunate to be able to shoot in your backyard, as I can't. I will be lucky to shoot twice a week.


----------



## sagecaster (May 9, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

sagecaster said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you!


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

Welcome Charlievet. I too recently rejoined, had been a member under a different username and email account. So had to reregister and like you needed 20 posts to look for a new used bow.
I found a great deal and am really happy with the bow. One thing, go for a bow that really gives you a range of adjustments. For instance, I can adjust the draw length without putting the bow in a press, from 31.5" down to 26.5" Poundage from 45#-60# Makes a world of difference being able to crank the poundage down low enough to draw smoothly. And to find that comfortable just right draw length.


----------



## mklein (Jun 10, 2012)

Have fun...I find weigh less important then form...I shoot recurve at 36# and I’m 64...will probably go lower as time goes on


----------



## Johnc486 (Jan 12, 2020)

Newbie here, never experienced archery but now interested at 72 (in 5 months). looking forward to the journey, have fun.


----------



## Hoytarcher1234 (Jan 29, 2020)

welcome to archery and archery talk!!!


----------



## tonystagno (Jan 31, 2020)

I just got back into archery after 30 years and tried to pull back a 60 pound bow but it didn’t work.Right now I’m shooting a 40 pound bow trying to build up my muscles again


----------

